# Flannery O'Connor - Emerson



## americanwriter (May 13, 2004)

Anyone have a copy of Flannery O'Connor's "Complete Stories" book? Is it worth me spending my allowance on? 

How about "Self Reliant & Other Essays" by Emerson? Hmm?  :read:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

I had to buy Flannery O'Connor's "Complete Stories for my Theology class. If you're into her, it's woth it. 

I also have several books on Emerson. _Self-Reliance:The Wisdom of Ralph Waldo Emerson as Inspirations for Daily Living_ is a good read. Another good one is _The Selected Writings of Ralph Waldo Emerson_, edited by Brooks Atkinson. 

Do you enjoy reading Henry Thoreau? He is one of my favorites.


----------



## americanwriter (Jun 10, 2004)

I haven't actually read any of Flannery's stuff. She's a new experience. I've been reading some of Merton's, and it's interesting. 

Sad to say our library doesn't have any Emerson on its shelves. Imagine that! A library not having Emerson. It's sad. 

I'll look into buying a couple in the near future, but I ramped up my summer reviewing list for Missouri Reader and have about 11 books waiting review on my desk. So looks like she'll be a spring challenge. 

I've tried reading Thoreau. "Walden and Other Stories." Kept getting to page 39 and couldn't take it anymore and shelved it. Kept wondering what kind of acid he was on when he wrote it. Sounds like a lot of jumbled and disconnected thoughts to me. Maybe I'll try again in ten years when I've aged a bit more. That may help. 

I'd welcome any insights you gleaned from reading Flannery's work. Emerson's too for that matter. I'm trying to fill in the gaps of a badly structured public school education.


----------



## Jane Jones (Jun 11, 2004)

I know a great big teddy bear.  His name is Dr. White.  He is the English professor at Air Force Academy.  He has helped me with reading lists, etc, and he frequently does book conferences.  Flannery O'Conner is his favorite author of all time.  She's one of my favorites as well.  Buy it.  Yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

"Revelation" is interesting.


----------

